# ضحكنى ...... شكرااااااا (الجزء الأول )



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

عاجل ا قررت وزارة الداخلية ان تغير الشعار الى : "الشرطة فى عرض الشعب" بس محدش ينزل التحرير انهارده
جمل الشبابيه المنتشره حالياً 
1- أنت جامد تحرير
2- واحشني مظاهرات
3. بحبك أخر 25 حاجة
4. أنت فاكس كنتاكي
5. أنت واد أجندة
6. الواد دة جامدة دبابة 

7. أنت بيضة مسيلة للدموع
8. معاك مولوتوف تولعلى



​
واحد هندي بيسأل واحد مصري [أنتو ليه مش احرق جثة قبل إدفن ]​
المصري :لأ يا خواجة أصل أنت مش فاهم
[احنا إدفن . . . . بعدين ربنا احرق ] 

هههههه



او الشرطة تموت 

من نصائح ليلة الانتخابات للمصرى الجديد: بطاقتك الانتخابية 
فى جيبك, ثورتك فى قلبك, مصيرك فى ايدك, اللى يقولك ادينى صوتك 

ةلا تعبرة


قال لها : يمكن مكنش غني .. ولا عندي عربية ولا فيلا ولا مزرعة ولا شركه ولا
فلوس زي محسن صاحبي ولكني أعشقك واحبك .. فضمته ودمعت عيناها وقالت..ان كنت
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بتحبني بجد …..عرفني على محســـــن
عسكري في الجيش اسمه ثابت , كـــل ما الضابط يقول للعساكر :
" ثابت " يقول العسكري : نعم ! 

الضابط يقول : ياعسكري انا مااقصدك انت !!
انا اقول ثابت قصدي اثبتوا .
وصل خبر للضابط ان الوزير هيزورهم فقال :
.................. اكيد ان اللي اسمه ثابت هيشتغلني مع الوزير
فأحسن حاجة اطلعه اجازه
المهم: لما وصل الوزير صرخ الظابط : ثابت :
صرخوا عساكر الكتيبة كلهم :
حضرتك طلعته اجازه يا فندم​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2011)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدااا
مرسي ليك يا كوكو​


----------



## انريكي (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه

حلوين يا غالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه*
*حلو يا كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الرب يسعدك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سعد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> جامدين جدااا
> 
> مرسي ليك يا كوكو​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حلوين يا غالي
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا انريكى  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *حلو يا كوكو*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نونوس14 (3 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*حلووين اوى يا كوكو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## semosemo (3 مارس 2011)

*SOOOOOOOOOO Nice realyyyyyyy *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلووين اوى يا كوكو*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا نونوس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

semosemo قال:


> *SOOOOOOOOOO Nice realyyyyyyy *​


 
thanks semo​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

جميل جدا يا كوكو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*حلوين قوي كلهم*
*خصوصا الهندي*
*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (7 مارس 2011)

*شكرا كتييييييييييييييير يا كوكو..نكت تحفه بذات بتاعت ثابت دى..احلى تقييم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا دودو 
وعلى التقيييييييييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2011)

ههههههه
حلوة حلوة


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا ايرينى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## باسبوسا (18 يونيو 2011)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا جدا جدا على النكت اللى حلوة .


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2011)

_ميررررسى على مرورك يا باسبوسا _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يونيو 2011)

قال لها : يمكن مكنش غني .. ولا عندي عربية ولا فيلا ولا مزرعة ولا شركه ولا
فلوس زي محسن صاحبي ولكني أعشقك واحبك .. فضمته ودمعت عيناها وقالت..ان كنت
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بتحبني بجد …..عرفني على محســـــن


هههههههههههههه
منتهى الوفاء والأخلاص
شكراا
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه
ميررررسى على مرورك يا استاذى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 يوليو 2011)

حلوين اوى الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

_ميرررسى على مرورك يا شايمس _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2011)

جامدين اخر 25 حاجة
ههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك كوكو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوييييييييييييين مووووووت
ميرسي كوكو
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> جامدين اخر 25 حاجة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك كوكو


 
_هههههههههه
ميررررسى على مرورك يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوييييييييييييين مووووووت
> ميرسي كوكو
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
_ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------

